# Hello! friendly boarder here.



## snoco02 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi! Just joining this fourum because I thought it could be useful to me and help me learn new things.:smile:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh.......you'll learn new things...............not sure......how much will be snowboarding related.........


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Welcome, expect sarcasm and know that people get cranky at the end of the season through fall.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ehmmm...how friendly? and to whom/what are you friendly to...wut is yo best friend quality?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ehmmm...how friendly? and to whom/what are you friendly to...wut is yo best friend quality?



Creepster alert!!?!? Do not go to his basement!


----------

